
80-characters limit for text is wrong - freetonik
https://rakhim.org/2019/05/80-char-is-wrong/
======
yuters
> Not talking about code today, although, I don’t think a strict limit is a
> good thing there either, for other reasons. I’m talking about human text.

I'd like to hear about those other reasons. It really makes sense for human
text, but I can't "wrap" my head around why wraping long code lines could end
up being more legible.

I've started following a simple rule of a soft limit of 80 chars and a hard
limit of 120. I find that it makes it more concise and makes me think a lot
more about how I can make it easier to read and understand.

------
sp332
<strong> is a semantic tag.
[https://html.com/tags/strong/](https://html.com/tags/strong/)

</strong>

~~~
freetonik
Within the presentation layer though.

------
daly
I agree. Columns 73-80 should only be used for sequence numbers. That way if
you drop your card deck you can sort it on the last columns.

